# Anyone have a Godin Montreal?



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm pretty new to the forum and tried searching for some information or opinions on the Godin Montreal to no avail. Does anyone have one and would you care to comment on it?

Thanks!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't have one but I've played a friends' several times for the odd open mic and gig a couple of years ago. Stellar guitar with lots of usable tones, great playability, top drawer fit and finish, and nice looks. The only thing I couldn't really get out of it was a passable Tele tone, but otherwise it was a joy to play. I generally played it through a Traynor YCV50 or YCV20 (tube amps). 

The piezo tone is...well...like piezo tone usually is. It won't make you think it's a D-18, but it's not unpleasant, and at least you can blend it with the other pickups.

Worth the investment in my opinion.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here are the Harmony Central reviews - http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/Godin/Montreal/10/1


----------



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Here are the Harmony Central reviews - http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/Godin/Montreal/10/1


Thanks, I've read through them already. I don't really care for the Harmony Central reviews as they are generally too positive or wildly negative.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I have tried the Montreal, I don't have one but I have a Flat FiveX wich is the predecessor of the Montreal. The only difference is that the Flat FiveX has a carved flammed maple body while the Montreal is in mahogany. I think that what I can tell you about the Flat Five is also good for the Montreal.
I love that guitar, fits my hands like it was made for them. Very versatile, all the tones you can get only with the magnetic pickups are all, I'd say, lustrous and usable. Add to this the possibility to mix (or use with two amps at the same time) more or less of the piezo and you have a lot of possibilities. I use it with a Traynor YCS 50 and a Traynor YCV 50. To my taste, I prefer to play this guitar with the YCS, on the clean channel (superb bluesy sound on the 15W setting with the Brit switch engaged or great jazzy sounc on the 50W setting with the USA switch engaged)
Excellent lutherie, these are high quality guitars. I did compared them with some PRS which are also well built instruments and, believe me, the Flat FiveX, and the Montreal can stand right beside them, sometimes even in front... and for half the price !


----------



## bickertfan (Feb 23, 2006)

I've been intrigued by this model for a while. I've played several in stores but havn't been impressed enough to pay the retail price for one. My impressions are: I like the 5 way switch which gives single coil and humbucking tones. The guitar has more of a tight quick response like a solidbody and is not as open or full sounding as other semi hollows (like my 339). I havn't tried the piezo yet but if it's at all like my old nightfly then it could become indispensable for live use. The necks feel pretty good as long as you can get used to a flat profile. They seem like a pretty heavy guitar to me for a chambered instrument. Overall I have been impressed with other guitars more than this one but none offer the versatility of the Montreal. If you live near a Long & McQuade you may be able to rent one to try it out a little more thoroughly than I did.


----------



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

I didn't know you could rent stuff from L&M - I'll have to go down and check if they have one. Thanks!


----------

